# Anyone interested in creating our own Roofing Association?



## Baltimore (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi everyone. Just throwing this out there...

Anyone interested in creating our own Roofing Association? 

Something like "Flat Roofing Association" or "Commercial Roofing Association", or both?

Benefits:

Roofing Pro's will get a yearly A+ rating from the Association ( a logo that you can put on your website ).

Roofing Pro's can guest post on the Association website announcing their company's accomplishments, awards, specials, deals, promo's, before/after pics, and news.

Then we will blast your news out the Facebook page as well.

Always free for all Roofing Talk roofers, just include a link on your site something like "Member of Flat Roofing Association".

The site will be wordpress based.

This is our association. Any suggestions you have to make the association better is valued. The primary objective is to have a place to promote your roofing business.

Does anybody recommend a good wordpress theme?

Is this something you would be interested in?

I think we would at least need 25 - 40 roofing contractors to show interest to make this worth while...

The possibilities are:
FlatRoofAssociation .com or .org
FlatRoofingAssociation .com or .org
CommercialRoofingAssociation .com or .org

What do you think?

Thanks,
Bernard from Baltimore


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

I just don't see another roofing association as a big need. Too many associations already with too little benefit. Sorry.

Todd
Emerald State Roofing


----------



## Baltimore (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. 

You're right, not much value with the current Assn's.

Is anyone a member of NRCA? What value do you get out of NRCA?

Also, if we started an Assn, it would be more of a lead gen, and trust factor. If your customer's visited your website and saw you that you were a member of Flat Roofing Association, it may project more trust.

Thanks again


----------

